# Cruze USB Charging



## PrinceKev (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I like that my car charges my phone and I can operate the music with the steering wheel and all but sometimes I don't want to charge my phone but i still want to control the music with the wheel or dials... So is it possible to stop it from charging? Or is the only way to use the aux port?

Thanks always,
Kevin


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You can split the ign source going to the receptical via relay and switch so you have the option.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome! There is no way to change the behavior of the USB port, its working as designed. I just use a 32gb USB flash drive for music and charge my phone with a USB cigarette power plug when needed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Welcome! There is no way to change the behavior of the USB port, its working as designed. I just use a 32gb USB flash drive for music and charge my phone with a USB cigarette power plug when needed.


Yeah and the 12 socket hot all the time mod when you want to charge with car of and radio on.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

You could just have your phone play music through the car using Bluetooth. 
Why wouldn't you want to charge your phone though!? My phone always needs a charge lol!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> You could just have your phone play music through the car using Bluetooth.
> Why wouldn't you want to charge your phone though!? My phone always needs a charge lol!


same here after I revived my S3 from a complete submerssion my battery life is now 3 hours max, everyone makes fun of my corded sell phone


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

No there's no way to keep it from charging. However, I can't see why you wouldn't want it to charge?? Even if your phone didn't need charging it's nice to "top it up" or keep it charged, right? I get in in the morning to go to school and plug my phone in. Keeps her at 100% while I stream music. Without charging it would probably drop down to 90% on the drive to school while streaming...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Some people think that the batteries in use today will develop a memory if partially charged often enough. That problem was yesterday.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> Some people think that the batteries in use today will develop a memory if partially charged often enough. That problem was yesterday.


The still develop "memory" but not nearly as fast as they used to.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

The other option (while it is plausible to not be the most economic option) would be to buy a separate IPod for music and everything you want in your car and just leave that plugged in all the time


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> Some people think that the batteries in use today will develop a memory if partially charged often enough. That problem was yesterday.


Ah true. That again. Well I don't know about other phones, but apple phones (and computers) will automatically stop accepting charge once it reaches 100%. Then as it drop a little Itll trickle charge it back to 100%. Have you ever noticed sometimes it drops to 99% the second you take your phone off the charger? That's because it was at the low moment and was about to trickle back to 100%


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

